

Google Glass Is Dead and the Great Glass Pivot Is Underway - jnaveen
http://glassalmanac.com/googles-great-glass-pivot/6605/

======
dalke
"When’s the last time you saw any consumer electronics product — much less a
cutting-edge one — go two-and-a-half years without a significant hardware
refresh?"

The TI-83 Plus and TI-84 Plus calculators. See for example
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/what-y...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/what-
your-old-graphing-calculator-says-about-technology/244028/) .

